# Menos água em Espanha do que em Portugal



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 11:10)

> As albufeiras espanholas têm menos água do que o ano passado, situação contrária à de Portugal, onde se verifica um aumento da quantidade de água relativamente a 2005.
> 
> Segundo os dados do Ministério do Meio Ambiente espanhol, revelado pelo diário El Mundo, só 57,4% da capacidade das albufeiras em Espanha está preenchida enquanto que, em Portugal, quase 70% da capacidade total de armazenamento de água está completa.
> 
> ...



Fonte : JN


----------



## Seringador (31 Mai 2006 às 14:12)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Fonte : JN



As nosssas não estão tão mal devido há muita neve que caiu e acumulada e que beneficiou as principais bacias hidrográficas!
E alguns supostos entendidos como o presidente do INAG a dizer que o problema da seca já não se coloca em Portugal!
Ao menos os nossos vizinhos admitem a informação e agora irão agir preventivamente ao contrário de nosotros! 
Bom artigo


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 16:38)

Mas em Espanha também caiu bastante neve...Ainda me lembro daquelas fotos que o Pek colocou aqui no forum!!

Se calhar foi nas bacias hidrográficas erradas...


----------



## tozequio (31 Mai 2006 às 17:08)

A situação pode não estar tão negativa em Portugal neste momento, mas há que ter em conta que a tendência é claramente para piorar, penso que há zonas do país onde não chove há quase 6 semanas, e mesmo aqui na zona do Porto choveu 10mm desde 23 de Abril...

Precisavamos de mais   para ter mais certezas que não teremos seca.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 17:12)

Sim, foi mais intensa nas regiões do Norte da Península. As fotos mais espectaculares do Pek eram da Galiza e da Cantábria. As bacias espanholas com mais défice estão no Sudeste.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 17:22)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Sim, foi mais intensa nas regiões do Norte da Península. As fotos mais espectaculares do Pek eram da Galiza e da Cantábria. As bacias espanholas com mais défice estão no Sudeste.



Ok


----------



## Seringador (31 Mai 2006 às 19:05)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> A situação pode não estar tão negativa em Portugal neste momento, mas há que ter em conta que a tendência é claramente para piorar, penso que há zonas do país onde não chove há quase 6 semanas, e mesmo aqui na zona do Porto choveu 10mm desde 23 de Abril...
> 
> Precisavamos de mais   para ter mais certezas que não teremos seca.



O problema tem de ser analisado com mais tempo passado, desde há um ano o porto tem um défice de 373 mm/m2, quando em Abril tinha 323, aumentou significativamente e antevejo um Verão complicado.


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 09:57)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O problema tem de ser analisado com mais tempo passado, desde há um ano o porto tem um défice de 373 mm/m2, quando em Abril tinha 323, aumentou significativamente e antevejo um Verão complicado.



Com o pais vizinho em pior situação... será q eles n vão fechar um bocadinho a torneira???? assim muito discretamente!!!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jun 2006 às 10:51)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Com o pais vizinho em pior situação... será q eles n vão fechar um bocadinho a torneira???? assim muito discretamente!!!



Eu acho que se eles fecharem a torneira não será discretamente!! Os espanhois nessas coisas não se preocupam muito!!

Mas supostamente tem que manter um caudal minimo...Ao abrigo dos acordos que fizeram com Portugal...

Penso que eles no ano passado durante a Seca houve alguma concordância entre os 2 paises sobre esse assunto da água..Não sei como se irá passar este ano!!


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 13:21)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Eu acho que se eles fecharem a torneira não será discretamente!! Os espanhois nessas coisas não se preocupam muito!!
> 
> Mas supostamente tem que manter um caudal minimo...Ao abrigo dos acordos que fizeram com Portugal...
> 
> Penso que eles no ano passado durante a Seca houve alguma concordância entre os 2 paises sobre esse assunto da água..Não sei como se irá passar este ano!!



Bem os espanhóis têm a faca e o queijo nas mãos pelo que irão olhar primeiro para o seu umbigo, e quanto aos acordos, não temos visto qq informação sobre os mesmos e medições regulares e controlo e monitorização e.... já estou cansado...


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 14:34)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem os espanhóis têm a faca e o queijo nas mãos pelo que irão olhar primeiro para o seu umbigo, e quanto aos acordos, não temos visto qq informação sobre os mesmos e medições regulares e controlo e monitorização e.... já estou cansado...



bem... por mais acordos q hajam eles é q controlam realmente!
E as autoridades portuguesas é que deviam controlar isso e andar de rédea curta! Mas nunca temos uma boa gestão em portugal.


----------



## Kirós (7 Jul 2006 às 11:30)

Em Espanha este ano la precipitación ha seguido estando por debajo de la media em casi todo el pais. Aqui podeis ver el % de chuva que cayo desde el 1 sept del 2005 hasta casi hoje.







Como comentabais las fotos de Pek corresponden a algunas de las regiones mas lluviosas de espanha, onde es muito dificil que haya problemas de seca.

Aqui se ve la quantidade de água caida desde el 1sept de 2005.






Las fotos de Pek estan tomadas en zonas que ya llevan mas 800mm este ano.  Son lugares con una media al ano de 1000/1700mm, mais nas montañas. 

Sin embargo si os fijais en los valores absolutos de zonas del sureste vereias que son muito muito bajos, incluso en zonas con chuva este ano superior a la media la cantidad total de água recogida es muito baja.


Espero que se entienda algo


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jul 2006 às 11:39)

Entende-se perfeitamente!!!

Bem vindo ao forum e obrigado pelos mapas!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Jul 2006 às 11:41)

em portugal também estamos abaixo da média! cerca de 70 %


----------



## Seringador (7 Jul 2006 às 12:39)

Bem vindo ao Fórum Kirós! 
Na minha opinião em Espanha a situação parece-me mais preocupante do que o ano passado sobretudo na metade sul e SE, o NW peninsular recebeu mais chuva mas, abaixo do normal no ano hidrológico ou no últimos 365 dia.
Das 12 bacias hidrográficas portuguesas 11 estão com valores que remontam ao verão de 2003! 
e... falam que n~~ao há o risco de seca este ano 
O que valerá é o deppis da 2ªquinzena de setembro. 
O Porto regista um déficit de 345 mm:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08545_1yr.gif
Em Espanha tb ene locais avaixo do normal!! 
Jeres la Frontera:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08451_1yr.gif
Madrid:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08221_1yr.gif
Cordoba:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08410_1yr.gif
Ciudad Real
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08348_1yr.gif
Valencia:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08284_1yr.gif

Malaga :
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08482_1yr.gif

Mas no extremo e nas baleares já estã acima da média, acompanhando o arqui. da Madeira :
Gibraltar:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08495_1yr.gif
Ibiza
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08373_1yr.gif
Tortosa:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08238_1yr.gif


----------



## Kirós (7 Jul 2006 às 13:15)

Obrigado   por el recibimiento.

Muy interesantes los datos de la noaa. 


Por lo que he visto en esa pagina Oviedo, donde vivo, esta por encima de la media este año. Sin embargo hemos tenido una primavera muito mais seca de lo normal. Creo que en portugal tambem fue assim, y en galiza. En general en el w y nw de la peninsula.
http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08015_1yr.gif

El ano pasado segun escuche la seca en portugal fue la mais grave en mais de 50 anos, seguramente por el dominio de vientos de E y NE en invierno de 2005, y ausencia de vientos del W que dejan muita chuva en portugal y galiza.


----------



## Seringador (7 Jul 2006 às 13:31)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> Obrigado   por el recibimiento.
> 
> Muy interesantes los datos de la noaa.
> 
> ...



Un Galego! 
A chuva foi normal mas entre espaços muito longos aqui em Portugal!
O culpado foi o Ant. dos Açores que não desaparecia para as Bahamas, como tem vindo acontecer desde Abril, o que me deixa animado para este Outono! 
E em Oviedo nota-se que teve muita entrada de N e NW com boas chuvas e nevadas.


----------



## Kirós (7 Jul 2006 às 22:56)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Un Galego!
> A chuva foi normal mas entre espaços muito longos aqui em Portugal!
> O culpado foi o Ant. dos Açores que não desaparecia para as Bahamas, como tem vindo acontecer desde Abril, o que me deixa animado para este Outono!
> E em Oviedo nota-se que teve muita entrada de N e NW com boas chuvas e nevadas.



Asturiano, não gallego  , esta al lado y tienen muchos vinculos en comun pero son regiones distintas. 

Em Oviedo hay boas chuvas con NW, que dejan chuva de forma continua durante bastante tiempo, pero la cota de nieve não suele bajar en esos caso de 1000 o como mucho 800m. Mas sobre esa altura caen importantes nevadas con NW. Para que neve em Oviedo lo mejor es N e NE. El anticiclon de las azores fuerte e alargado N-S e una borrasca en francia que dejen un pasillo para la entrada de aire frio. Mas que no sea muy del E, pues se quedaria assim todo en pais vasco o catalunya. E si es De N/NW las isos não suelen ser suficientes para que nieve en la costa. De todas formas la neve no es muy comun en asturias en cotas bajas. En Oviedo 6 dias/ano de media, y en gijon(na praia) 2. Mas en general muy deviles, muchas veces sin cubrir.
Con W las chuvas quedan en galiza y a vosotros en portugal 


Un saludo


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 09:33)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> Asturiano, não gallego  , esta al lado y tienen muchos vinculos en comun pero son regiones distintas.
> 
> Em Oviedo hay boas chuvas con NW, que dejan chuva de forma continua durante bastante tiempo, pero la cota de nieve não suele bajar en esos caso de 1000 o como mucho 800m. Mas sobre esa altura caen importantes nevadas con NW. Para que neve em Oviedo lo mejor es N e NE. El anticiclon de las azores fuerte e alargado N-S e una borrasca en francia que dejen un pasillo para la entrada de aire frio. Mas que no sea muy del E, pues se quedaria assim todo en pais vasco o catalunya. E si es De N/NW las isos não suelen ser suficientes para que nieve en la costa. De todas formas la neve no es muy comun en asturias en cotas bajas. En Oviedo 6 dias/ano de media, y en gijon(na praia) 2. Mas en general muy deviles, muchas veces sin cubrir.
> Con W las chuvas quedan en galiza y a vosotros en portugal
> ...


Ok então Asturiano  
Sim compreendo a tua descrição  de factoa são mais frequentes de N/NE mas quando exiet potencial de NW estas são mais intensas


----------

